# The Catch-22 of Solving Climate Change



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Since we can't do a damn thing abvout climate change, what difference does it make.

Another volcano eruption, that is going to last for some time, will affect climate much more than we ever thought of....


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

News Bot said:


> In order to raise funds to improve public transit and deploy alternative fuel networks requires economic growth, which means more CO2 production.
> 
> More...


It doesn't require growth, just a lateral shift.

My 'alternative fuel network' is the power grid, which is already in place.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Coley said:


> Since we can't do a damn thing abvout climate change, what difference does it make.
> 
> Another volcano eruption, that is going to last for some time, will affect climate much more than we ever thought of....


Your right that we can't do a damn thing about the volcanos but we don't have to be adding to the problem.

Yes we can do something. We can always do something. We can do what is in the control of people. Outside that I agree there is nothing we can do. I did something. I make a difference. If it requires legal mandates then so be it. Or you can just do the right thing. If you can reduce your input then do so. It won't destroy your life and it will help. Every tiny bit helps. It really does. 

Pete


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm sorry but this news story is a load of crap.










First, there is no credible evidence that sea levels are going to rise that much. They have a hard enough time figuring out how much it rose in the 20th century.

Second, if areas are vulnerable to a mere 16" of rise, why the heck did they build there in the first place?

I think the point Coley was making is the volcano eruption could cause a drop in global temperature. And besides, its the volcano next to the current one that is the one to worry about.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

But, but Scientific American says climate change causes volcano's to erupt.


----------

